# Graphics



## nothuman (Apr 15, 2013)

Also ive been doing graphics for a few Mason friends check out my work

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mrbizzy6000 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi I am from tyre 29 I do graphic designing as well


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## nothuman (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats Cool im 26 been doing it for three years

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## mrbizzy6000 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so how u go about marketing your stuff


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## nothuman (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a website, Facebook, and instagram. Some times I get so much work.I can't keep up.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## nothuman (Apr 16, 2013)

Im still in school too

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Alston Lourens (Apr 24, 2013)

What's your Instagram name and website brother?


JW Alston Lourens, Adrian C. Richardson Lodge #3, St. Maarten, Dutch Caribbean


----------



## mrbizzy6000 (May 28, 2013)

Mrbizzy or mrbizzy6000


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Fen357 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello Brothers, I was wondering if by chance you guys do great Shriners/Nobles graphic? I'm really big into the shrine house and trying to find some graphic for the temple. Send me some work, we could network? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

